# Dr. Kevin Leman??



## kikidee (Apr 15, 2007)

Has anyone heard of this guy? I was listening to the radio this morning while out running errands, and he was a guest on the radio show. He was talking about parenting techniques, and a story was shared about a woman with three kids. I was in tears by the end, it made me so sad! The woman was on her way home from one of his seminars, and it was lunchtime, so she stopped at McD's. Her 4 year old starting whining while they were in line (um hello? Lunchtime!! She was hungry!) so she carted her kids out of there right away w/o buying any food. They threw fits on the way out (helllllllloooooo again!! HUNGRY!!!!), but she "stuck to her guns" and put them in the car and drove the 30 minutes home. She said that they were upset the whole way home







and then when they got home, the 4 year old wouldn't calm down while the mom made lunch, so she LOCKED HER OUTSIDE IN THE BACKYARD. She cried out there for 10 minutes or so, and then calmed down. Wait.. it gets worse.

The 4 year old had sleeping problems for 2 years -- meaning, I guess, that she didn't want to go to bed and got up alot or something? I don't know. So that night, they implemented this UA-Violation's technique... they took her out of her bed, where she was fussing -- the mom even wrote that they had to pry her fingers off of her blanket, and put her outside and LOCKED HER OUT THERE AGAIN. Within 10 seconds, she was knocking on the door saying in a sweet little voice that she was done crying, so they brought her in. They didn't hear another peep out of her.

Oh I'm almost crying again just typing that out. I just had to share this with someone.. it hurt my heart so much to hear about this poor girl.







Has anyone heard of this guy!?!?! I never had before... yikes.


----------



## PaxMamma (Jul 22, 2005)

i found two of his books in our church library, read enough to make my stomach churn, and promptly threw them out. and yes, he does recommend the Put them out of the House abuse.


----------



## jakesmama (May 9, 2005)

Holy cow! *sigh* Just another author to reshelve at B&N. Should I put him in science fiction like I do with Ezzo?


----------



## Al Dente (Jan 8, 2004)

I really liked his book on birth order, so when I picked up the one called how to make your kids mind without losing yours, or something like that, I was expecting big things. Nope, spanking within the first 30 pages. Sigh.


----------



## LilyGrace (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Al Dente* 
I really liked his book on birth order, so when I picked up the one called *how to make your kids mind without losing yours*, or something like that, I was expecting big things. Nope, spanking within the first 30 pages. Sigh.

I bought this at a thrift shop a few weeks ago to see what it was about. I'd heard great reviews, but from non-gd parents.

I liked the first part of the book. I did. It was all about how we should be consistent and logical and how punishment doesn't do any good and why.

Then he contradicts himself in the next chapter and is all about spanking. Ick. His book doesn't even make sense, let alone give any parenting advice.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

He's another James Dobson, unfortunately. A child-abusing U/A violation.


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

OMG!! this story brok my heart My DD got locked out of the house once ..(long hear breaking story of I thought dad had her )
I swear she was scarred for months from it. Totally traumatized and it was an ACCIDENT I can't imagine how a kid must feel when it is done deliberatly.

I am shaking now...


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

I read one of his books way back when. It definitely advocated spanking and i never read any more from him. Everything I have heard since has made me shake my head. I can't imagine putting one of my kids out in the backyard as some sort of punishment. Hellooooo! I want them to play out there alone and have fun not think it is a place of abandonment and pain. I can't believe that people would think its okay to put their child out at night as a punishment. ACK! That scares me and I am an adult.








Wendi


----------

